# What kind of planting tongs do you use?



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I've realized I need some... !

I've been planting with needle nose plyers, which works, but I cant go back in to fix things (like all the long roots hanging up in between plants....)

I'd like them with a pruning tool too, any recommendations?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you look in Equipment section theres some in there and where to get them I believe look for Calmers post


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Fingers.

And small (not fine) tip forceps:









You can get them from a hobby shop or a surplus store - look for surgical grade (best) or just stainless. Should run you under $10 for cheapies.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a set of forceps similar to Ameekplec's picture, mine aren't so sharp a point, not that it matters much. 

I also have a pair of Tom Aquatic Gardener tongs about 27" long. Not as precise as hand held forceps, it's nice when I need to trim/replant or move just a few stems or want to pick up something from the bottom w/o sticking my arm all the way in my 75G.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I just use my fingers for the most part, but I've also used regular tweezers for more delicate things like roots.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

got some at dollarama!

they look the same as the ones on any aquarium site, and they were a dollar 

haha, they do the trick, but are way too long for the 5gal. Ah well. hopefully i can keep out of the tank and just let it do its thing now for a while instead of playing.


----------

